# display flickering?



## THE-GULP

Salut!

" We've addressed the issues that caused *display flickering* and yellow tint."

(Noi) am abordat problemele care a cauzat afişarea pâlpâitoare şi tenta galbenă

Aveţi o idee cum să traducă " *display flickering " *în Română?


----------



## farscape

flickering display = monitor/ecran care pâlpâie


----------



## indiegrl

THE-GULP said:


> Salut!
> 
> " We've addressed the issues that caused *display flickering* and yellow tint."
> 
> (Noi) am abordat problemele care au cauzat afişarea pâlpâitoare şi tenta galbenă
> 
> Aveţi o idee cum să-ar traduceă " *display flickering " *în Română?


----------



## farscape

*indiegirl*, este vorba de un monitor/display care pâlpâie şi are o tentă/culoare predominantă galbenă... Afişare pâlpâitoare este _a flickering display_ 

Best,


----------



## indiegrl

Da,am înţeles,nu am făcut decât să corectez nişte greşeli gramaticale ale userului.


----------



## THE-GULP

Vă mulţumesc!


----------

